# Anyone taking Melatonin?



## bigfoot

Just curious if anyone here on the forum takes Melatonin? The info available goes back and forth about taking it with thyroid, hormone, or autoimmune issues. One school of thought says it helps regulate autoimmune inflammation and improves T4 to T3 conversion; while the other says it can be detrimental and make autoimmune disorders & inflammation worse, along with reducing thyroid hormone secretion and performance.

We've been taking 2.5mg of the sublingual variety at night over the last week and I would definitely say it has helped with our sleep. Wake up feeling more rested and sleep more soundly through the night. Some articles say you need as little as 300mcg of Melatonin to help your body along -- others say don't take it at all, just spend more time in the natural daily light/dark cycle and sunshine (far easier said than done).

I'm a little concerned about the pros/cons with Melatonin. There doesn't seem to be any definitive answer out there on how it affects thyroid and autoimmune issues. But apparently it is powerful enough that it is regulated as a drug in Europe and elsewhere. Those of us in the U.S. are fortunate enough to be able to walk into a store and buy it OTC. Also, long-term use doesn't seem to be addressed. The bottle label itself cautions against taking it with thyroid issues, et al.


----------



## Andros

bigfoot said:


> Just curious if anyone here on the forum takes Melatonin? The info available goes back and forth about taking it with thyroid, hormone, or autoimmune issues. One school of thought says it helps regulate autoimmune inflammation and improves T4 to T3 conversion; while the other says it can be detrimental and make autoimmune disorders & inflammation worse, along with reducing thyroid hormone secretion and performance.
> 
> We've been taking 2.5mg of the sublingual variety at night over the last week and I would definitely say it has helped with our sleep. Wake up feeling more rested and sleep more soundly through the night. Some articles say you need as little as 300mcg of Melatonin to help your body along -- others say don't take it at all, just spend more time in the natural daily light/dark cycle and sunshine (far easier said than done).
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the pros/cons with Melatonin. There doesn't seem to be any definitive answer out there on how it affects thyroid and autoimmune issues. But apparently it is powerful enough that it is regulated as a drug in Europe and elsewhere. Those of us in the U.S. are fortunate enough to be able to walk into a store and buy it OTC. Also, long-term use doesn't seem to be addressed. The bottle label itself cautions against taking it with thyroid issues, et al.


I have read that taking Melatonin can cause an imbalance in other hormones. And there are warnings to not use w/autoimmune. But, I cannot find anything specifically related to that.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## I DClaire

I have taken melatonin in the past but, miraculously, I have pretty much been sleeping like a baby since my surgery. For some odd reason I did not sleep well at all last Saturday night and all day Sunday I was painfully reminded of how no rest or not enough rest makes us feel. Sunday was a long, miserable day...that drug into the night with a Superbowl party.

The only thing I know about melatonin is one of the doctors on the afternoon TV medical information program said to take the smallest dose possible of the highest quality melatonin you can find - that too much is not good. That's what I did for awhile and I felt like it helped.


----------



## bigfoot

The funny thing is, once you start taking it and getting better-quality sleep, you don't want to stop taking it! We tried going cold turkey last night but gave in and split a tablet (1.25mg each).

Other info seems to point out that Melatonin can also interfere with steroids and anti-inflammatory medicines by reducing their effectiveness. I believe it has something to do with reducing Cortisol concentrations. (Which probably is beneficial for those of us with higher levels.) Also it can supposedly suppress a person's libido, and can give you a "hangover" type effect with grogginess, headaches, etc.

I'll have to ask the endo next week about it and see what his impression is of the stuff. I'm probably not the ideal candidate, what with steroids (Prednisone and Androgel), anti-inflammatories (Imuran), and thyroid RX's (Levoxyl).

Somewhere else I read you shouldn't use the stuff for more than a month or two without at least a one week break in-between. Quick Wikipedia link for anyone interested in more info on Melatonin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin


----------



## webster2

I use to use it a lot before surgery to help me sleep, only once in awhile now.


----------



## Octavia

Melatonin has never really been on my radar...I don't know why, no specific reason, really. But I am guilty of taking one Tylenol PM sometimes, especially lately, after 2 or 3 nights of being up half the night tossing and turning. So, I'm not really addressing your question, but just commiserating about lack of easy sleep. My husband, on the other hand, is asleep every night within 30 seconds of his head hitting the pillow. I just don't get it.


----------



## peacesells560

I do. I take it because I have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome, which is basically permanent jet lag. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## bigfoot

OK, I do have a question for you -- since you have been taking it regularly, have you noticed any improvement (or vice versa) in your signs & symptoms? How about lab work, any changes likely attributed to the Melatonin? Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot

Went and tried the 1mg dose of Melatonin off-and-on over the last week. Doesn't seem as potent as the 2.5mg dose. Was able to fall asleep, but staying asleep was more of a problem on the lower dose.

Asked my endo if Melatonin was safe with things like thyroid and hormone issues, he replied yes, if it works for me then great. I'm still hesitant about any long-term use, since the bottle obviously warns of this, as well as hormone interactions. We have noticed that taking it very late at night (say, midnight or later) leaves you feeling groggy and sluggish the next day. This is pretty common I guess, since you are tampering with your circadian rhythm.


----------

